
If I die in this room please blame the designer - pwthornton
https://medium.com/@pwthornton/if-i-die-in-this-room-please-blame-the-designer-3148e304635f
======
ghostbrainalpha
If someone dies in that room, I'd say it was working exactly as the designer
intended.

